# mdma crystallization from DCM??



## Curiousonion (Oct 12, 2022)

I read a lot of conflicting reports about crystallizing mdma from DCM.
Some say it gives the cleanest and best crystals and others say mdma freebase will never crystallize in DCM.
Anyone has any experience and can chime in?


----------

